# Suicide bomber kills 22 in Afghan attack



## jchima (Apr 18, 2015)

A suicide bomber who struck outside a bank, where government employees collect their monthly salaries, in the eastern Afghan city of Jalalabad, on Saturday has killed at least 22 people and left 50 others injured. provincial officials said.

Provincial government spokesman Ahmad Zia Abdulzai confirmed the attack and said dozens were killed and wounded. No group has claimed responsibility for the attack yet.

[Long version]

PS: This article is a summarized version of the original news 
Source: Suicide bomber kills 22 in Afghan attack - The Summary


----------

